

Etsy's Gambit to Hire More Female Engineers - tonystubblebine
http://allthingsd.com/20120612/inside-etsys-gambit-to-hire-more-female-engineers/

======
checoivan
Kudos to them for promoting women in engineering. What I don't understand why
calling it a gambit?

It's more of a good thing and an achievement rather than a gambit.

~~~
jere
The "gambit" is offering $70,000 worth of grants with the ultimate goal being,
hopefully, to recruit the graduates.

If I'm understanding correctly, the people that would go to Hacker School
aren't necessarily ready for a job at Etsy (the goal being "turn people with a
passion for programming into professional engineers").

So it could fail in several ways and the money would go to waste (at least
from the perspective of hiring). Now, I would imagine $70,000 isn't much to a
company like Etsy, but "gambit" is still an appropriate way to put it.

------
tonystubblebine
I used to work for Marc and I think he's an excellent recruiter. You could
read this article as a tactical way to increase diversity or just as a
tactical way to put yourself on candidates radar. Etsy has been making
incredible hires across the board since he joined.

